# nextbond 2500s?



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

new wood adhesive…
Has anyone had experience with this new product


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not really new. It's super glue.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Rick:
Not true
CA glue or superglue is close but this is a different formulation..
specific for wood..that is why my question
read reviews on the net.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The trouble in using adhesives in woodworking is that the devil is always in the detail.

Not to rain on anybody's parade, but what's the difference between that product and any other cyanoacrylate? There is an attempt to suggest there is something special about it; nothing in the data sheet to suggest there is any. The only thing I have seen is that the claim is the older CAs are all just repurposed rigid metal adhesives and not designed/formulated for wood which is yet to be determined.

So if it's hairy, wags its tail, drools and goes woof then it's probably a dog…


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Some of it has retarders in it to slow down the setup and It supposedly is a little more flexible. I do know the setup is slower.

It is still a CA


----------

